# Background on the tank?



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm getting a goooorgeous Betta soon. 
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k96/sesshy540/HM1-38MT_zps233fcab6.jpg
That one, or similarly colored from the same place.
C:

But I was curious! Have you ever painted your tank's background? If so, what colors do you think would work with his color pattern? My husband and I have been on a vampire kick for the last few years, so we'd like it pretty dark/eerie in there. But I wasn't sure if BLACK was the way to go... There are going to be quite a few green plants and a silver castle in there as well. So I don't need a super intricate background.

I'd love to see everyone's, if they have any examples of what they did/bought.
C:


(I'm absolutely new! I'm sorry if this is the wrong spot.  )


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

slate blue?kind of a moonlight color, and then have a cool lighting option for night? i am looking into backgrounds for my 40 gallon. i may try rice paper window film from home depot. they have stained glass film as well.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any color would be perfectly fine. I would do a navy blue or black


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Black makes a fish's colour really pop, so I would go black.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I've thought about drops of glow in the dark paint put directly on the tank, and then dark blue or black after those dry. From the outside, it would look like a solid color. From the inside, hopefully it would be speckled with glow in the dark dots. Might give a cool "starry sky" effect when the lights are out. Might be a total failure. Haven't tried it!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

But if his fish is really dark with lots of black like the picture.. would be hard to see on a black background


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Tekkguy: I've totally thought about glow in the dark too! Haha. 

Myates: That's my primary concern, I'm almost thinking a light slate-ish blue? I've tried out the black/red combo and I'm not sure I'll be happy with it when he's inside. It makes the plants pop; but I want to make sure HE pops.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Whatever color it is make sure it is oil based, then it won't scrape off as easily as water based.

I used craft glitter paint on the outside back of my 5 gallon and I love it but it will scrape off easily. You can see it in my avatar.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Myates said:


> But if his fish is really dark with lots of black like the picture.. would be hard to see on a black background


Well, don't I feel silly ... I totally missed the picture!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> Well, don't I feel silly ... I totally missed the picture!


I very much should've put it as an image, instead of a link.
^^;


----------



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

For my 2.5 gallon tank, I used a large 3M label (mine came from Office Depot), printed Manet's Sur l'herbe on it and then adhered it to the tank. It's a fun background, covering the back wall completely.


----------



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

Plus, when using a large label, there's no mess and you can change it out as often as you like. When you want to change the image out, do it when you're cleaning the tank.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

How about start just using paper to get the colour you like, then when you are sure on colour go permanent with paint.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I couldn't control myself, and I had to mix up a few different colors and I ended up with a really nice robin's egg/sky blue. Let me know what you guys think?
C:


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like it turned out well.light enough that his gray will stand out and the red should pop with the contrasting color. dark enough to calm him. good choice.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> looks like it turned out well.light enough that his gray will stand out and the red should pop with the contrasting color. dark enough to calm him. good choice.


Thank you! I'm the kind of person that could end up repainting it 12 dozen times in a month. Hahaha. So I guess it's good that I use water based paints. lol.


----------

